
Touch - sahillavingia
http://www.touch.com/
======
anigbrowl
I find a longer description will get more views than just the name.
Interesting-looking product, has potential.

------
tct
Looks like a better designed WhatsApp; can't try without a WP7 option though
unfortunately.

